# Otakon 2016 - Last Hurrah for Baltimore



## Inktail (Jun 2, 2016)

For those of you here who have attended Otakon in the past, you may or may not be aware this is the last year it will be held in baltimore it moves to washington DC. This means it will be the last Otakufur Meet/photoshoot that will happen before  the venue change. After my uncle's accident last year, my usual room with my uncle and cousins is no longer an guarantee for me, and he still isn't 100% recovered yet so it's not likely I can get that room this year either. So if anyone who is going to be attending otakon that needs a roomie, I would be happy to join in. Either reply here or message me on my FA. I will pay my fair share for the room, bring snacks, and be happy to help out any way I can during the con if people need assistance. Thank you for your time.

- Inktail


----------

